# nominal lumber weight per foot



## alaus24 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am planning on openning up a wall from the kitchen to the living room. (the wife watches way to many of the reno shows!!) It is a non load bearing partition wall with attic space above. The exterior walls are double brick with collar ties on the roof rafters. I will be adding more ties when I am up there and my new point loads will be above a 6 inch I beam. My problem is figuring out the static load to determine beam dimensions. On the web I found drywall and insulation weight and I can guestimate the tape and mud etc but have been unable to find the weight of grade 2 (2x6) construction lumber. Anyone have a chart?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You can probably come up with some close numbers with this: *CLICK HERE FOR CHART* , although you will probably have to do some compensating math since not all sizes are listed.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Construction grade lumber can be conservatively figured at 50 lbs per cubic foot. Measure the actual dimensions of the lumber, do the arithmetic, you get the weight.

But your post is very confusing. Since you state that the wall is NOT load bearing, why are you trying to compute the weight of the wall you are removing? Or are you computing the weight of something else unrelated to the non-load bearing wall?


----------



## alaus24 (Mar 17, 2010)

I need to know the static weight of the ceiling so I can calculate the size of the beam. The wall holds up the ceiling but no structure. I will be using a lvl beam ,hanging the ceiling joists from it so that I can have a flat ceiling. The size of the openning is not cut in stone so I want to play with different numbers.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Two I use the most: http://www.bc.com/dms/wood/ewp/3_Gu...erials/GE-1 Weights of Building Materials.pdf

http://www2.iccsafe.org/states/Flor...s/Appendix A_Weights of Building Material.pdf

May want to check your span, rating of the joists and the new beam with your local Building Department for minimum safety.

http://www.colonie.org/forms/building/bdspanab.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------

